
Tether RPi to iPad Pro via Ethernet over USB-C - phodo
https://marcelwiget.blog/2018/12/02/tether-rpi-to-ipad-pro-via-ethernet-over-usb-c/
======
kristianp
That's cool, gives you access to a real computer on the go!

~~~
Kipters
Or you could get a real computer to use on the go instead of relying on two
devices and a cable

